# Reloading Estate shellls



## gamberc (Mar 10, 2008)

is it possible if so how many times and do you have a loading recipe


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I had hundred of the hulls at one time. Never did use them since they were 2 1/2 inch instead of 2 3/4 inch. I called estate cartridge and they sent me a recipe. I don't know if I still have it or not. Are your 2 1/2 or 2 3/4 inch. I am not even sure if Estate makes 2 3/4 inch, so let me know what you have and if they are 2 1/2, I'll go dig through my stuff and see if I still have the recipe.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

The new estates are made by federal and identical to the top gun hull. The older estate hulls were made by cheddite and have a * on the casehead. By the Alliant reloading manual you use federal high power data for the top gun hull = estate hull.

I only reload once as the primers pockets seem to get loose after the first go round. Some others I know reload twice using a fiocci primer as they are a bit oversized.

Some people have concern with the so called fiber basewad, this is not a fiber basewad, it is a spun paper basewad so all the concern is over nothing as if the basewad comes loose, which I haven't seen in several thousand reloads, it comes out in tiny little bits.

I use them almost exclusively for field loads, from 1 oz dove loads to very heavy 4 dr eq 1 3/8 oz late season field loads with great success.


----------

